# Goodbye, Handsome Jack... <3



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

At four years old, old Handsome Jack the giant elephant ear was quite the happy little grump. Kind of like a happy senile old man. We rescued him from a mall store about a year ago, when we noticed that he had dropsy. He was living in a tiny little tank that got cleaned once (if that) a week, with nothing in it but a piece of bamboo that was probably his only reason for living.

We never got along off the bat, as, with how miserable he was all the time, he would literally play dead in the bottom of the tank, asleep on his side and ignoring outside stimulus. One day I literally called my girlfriend in tears because I was sure he was dead. Little bugger was up and about when I got off the phone.

With our help, he bounced back from dropsy miraculously, ended up fighting off an infection and one or two fungus. He was just the big fish who wouldn't give up. But like 3-4 months ago, a tumor showed up on his side. It just kept growing and growing till the scales fell off and you could literally (and grossly) see inside him. Soon after he started pineconing. But the big guy was still happy and wouldn't give up. Then, when we had to move him and his brothers to my girlfriend's place in an emergency situation, disaster struck. The shelf they were all on collapsed and all three fish ended up on the floor. Kanji got a hole through the tail and a couple scales knocked off, Kellem has a bent tail, but poor jack's tumor ruptured. 

At first he was happy as a clam, free of the tumor's weight and feeling on top of the world. Then, as he was healing, something started growing in the wound. Possibly fungus, possibly bacteria, we will never know. But the poor guy was ailing badly. Two days of this and he was still eating and happy. Last night, he didn't eat, and we knew something was up. This morning I found him laying on the rocks, finally at peace, for once not just pretending.

What I wouldn't give to see him flare his magnificent beard one last time... Goodbye Jack... Swim in peace under the rainbow bridge, and say hi to your lovely sisters for me. <3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is too bad my friend. You did fantastic with him and gave him a good life that he deserved. He went to a better place and swims with some lovely girls. SIP Captain Jack.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry. You did great with him though, and gave him a way better life then he ever would have had otherwise.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. <3 We did everything we could for the big guy, but he never gave up. We have a policy that we won't euthanize a fish until it's given up. When they won't eat, just lay around, don't have any life left when they're sick. Jack? He never was like that after we rescued him. He never gave up. The stubborn bugger was going to die on HIS terms.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

SIP Handsome Jack, you were a beautiful Betta and a very brave spirit.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh, I always go on this forum even when I tell myself not too - and the inevitable happens: I end up crying. 

SIP Jack. 

We will always know you were loved. 

*hugs* noodle.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

KFoster said:


> Ugh, I always go on this forum even when I tell myself not too - and the inevitable happens: I end up crying.
> 
> SIP Jack.
> 
> ...


-hugs- Thanks so much KF. <3


----------

